
Ask HN: What stage of funding do you consider a red flag? - lscore720
A friend told me that he&#x27;s wary of joining a company at Series D or beyond.  Is this just his personal preference?  Do you consider a certain phase of funding as a sh*t-or-get-off-the-pot indicator, or do you take into account the whole picture (performance&#x2F;other metrics)?  Thanks!
======
davismwfl
You have to consider the whole picture. But I would say the later they are and
still craving investment capital and not showing profitability then I'd get
less likely to jump on.

In the end though it would all depend on the real financials, run rate and
reasons capital is still being raised.

I can think of legit reasons to still be raising at say a series D that would
not prevent me personally from jumping on board.

But also consider at a series D they are paying market salaries and any piece
of pie you might get would likely never amount to much. so that could be a
major turn off for a lot of people. But others would prefer it. To each their
own.

